# 언젠간 이 눈물이 멈추길



## nguyet.luna

Hello, i've just found this forum & felt it very interesting. I am learning Korean through Kpop songs and found this phrase: 
언젠간 이 눈물이 멈추*길
*I don't understand what *길* mean here. I think it's an ending marker but i don't know what it mean.
Can anybody help me with that? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Superhero1

Hello ngutet.luna. Wecome aboard. 


언젠간 이 눈물이 멈추길 is not a perfect sentence.

Its original sentence would be 언젠가는 이 눈물이 멈추기를 바란다. 

 언젠가는(언젠가+는) is abbreviated to 언젠간.

멈추기를(멈추+기+를) is abbreviated to 멈추길. 


멈추다 http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=13229800

기 http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=5509700

를 http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=12206100


----------



## nguyet.luna

^Oh i see it.Thank u,Superhero1. But how do you know the verb after 길 is 바라다? I mean if i can use other verbs to complete the sentence?
Or it is a sentence structure i have to learn by heart?
I'm still confused. Can you explain more?


----------



## Superhero1

Well.. I don't know exactly how I came up with the verb '바라다', however, using the verb '바라다' is very natural in this sentence.

You may use the other verbs such as 희망한다, 원한다, but they are slightly clumsy.


I'd like to say that 언젠가는 ~하기를 바란다. is a commonly-used collocation.

e.g. 언젠가는 의사가 되기를 바란다.
언젠가는 부자가 되기를 바란다.
언젠가는 한국어를 잘하게 되기를 바란다.
언젠가는 사랑할 수 있기를 바란다.
언젠가는 슬픈 기억이 사라지길 바란다. etc.


----------



## nguyet.luna

Understood! Thanks so much Superhero1


----------

